# Nice Blue



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Our group shot a nice blue over the weekend that will be going on my wall.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

nice blue got one being mounted like that right now. congrats on a beauty


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Beautiful bird... :beer:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Good one!


----------



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

Heck of a nice looking bird...hope I can add to my animal wall this spring.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh yea shes nice


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

very nice


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Got one just like that one going on my wall too. You see'm but it seems you never really get the chance to shoot'm.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

beautiful bird


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

the feather on it in the first picture look almost cartoonish. like 3D. thats looks friggen awesome!


----------



## BillR (Jan 29, 2008)

Can I have it?

How many did yall kill?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sweet bird, id be sending it to the taxidermist as well.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Should look pretty sweet if they can keep the red dirt stained face. Always thought that was pretty cool looking on a bright white head.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

That bird incredible!

Congrats!, hope you have a good taxidermist!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

nice blue. That blue has more white than blue lol.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sure it a blue  That's alotta white.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sure it a blue  That's alotta white.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wings cupped feet locked cupping in from the ceiling 
Now that would be a cool mount.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thats a sweet one!


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

What glamour shot you gonna use????


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

That's an "intermediate".


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

NIce bird!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

What do you guys think... I was thinking of doing a standing mount. Something where you can see part of the underside, the whole neck from all sides, and part of the back when looking at the bird. I figured this would show off the color contrasts the best. I originally thought of doing a cupped or landing mount but I think then all you see is mostly the belly and the outsides of the wings so you don't really see that it is a blue.

Yes, I am going to see if I can keep the iron stains. I like the iron stains quite a bit. This was the first time I had traveled south to hunt snows. Normally, by the time they get up here, their faces are all white.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice bird!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i would either do a dead mount or have it cupped hard, a the support would come out of its back, this you could see the whole belly and its wings if you wanted you could have the looking to the side as if it were scanning your spread.


----------



## BYTHEBOOK (Mar 7, 2009)

AWESOME BIRD :beer:


----------



## twdjr (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the nice looking blue!


----------

